# thinking about having a water birth



## sugarmum

hi i'm just looking for peoples opinions on water birthing.


----------



## kiwimama

I'm pondering over a waterbirth too so will be interesting to see reponses.


----------



## sequeena

My sister in law had a water birth oohh.... about 3 hours ago.
I've not a clue what it's like though sorry.


----------



## kiwimama

sequeena said:


> My sister in law had a water birth oohh.... about 3 hours ago.
> I've not a clue what it's like though sorry.

Congrats on your new niece or nephew! :flower:


----------



## sequeena

kiwimama said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> My sister in law had a water birth oohh.... about 3 hours ago.
> I've not a clue what it's like though sorry.
> 
> Congrats on your new niece or nephew! :flower:Click to expand...

Niece :flower: Her name is Maisie Ann x


----------



## Twinminator

sugarmum, have you started a similar thread in the parenting section? Perhaps there'll be some new mums who have just had one...? Just a thought :) xxx


----------



## JenStar1976

Hi!

I had always wanted to give birth in water - think it was more to do with baby not being covered in blood etc.!! I decided on a home water birth in the end as my local hospital couldn't guarantee that their one and only pool would be free. I didn't labour in my pool as I just used a TENS machine for pain relief, but I was able to hop in for the pushing stage (I was only in it for 20 minutes!). The feeling of getting into the water was wonderful - it was so warm and really felt relaxing. If I have another baby, I'd give birth in the water again - I can't actually imagine having a dry birth! x


----------



## Blob

I had my first in water...well to tell the truth :nope: they made me get out at 10cm as they didnt believe i needed to push :cry: and they said i could get back in but she was crowning and i couldnt move really. However being in the pool was great!!! I've just got my pool and putting it up tonight :wohoo: I dont think i would want to give birth any other way now :)


----------



## SactoSweetie

I am so excited for you! It is supposed to be an amazing experience. I wanted a water birth with my first, but it wasn't possible because we planned a hospital birth. This time, we'll have a birth pool here at home. I have read tons of stories and info on water birth and it seems to be an amazing experience. You might just labor in water and get out to push or vice versa, but either way, water is supposed to be an amazing pain relief aid. The main thing is to have an excellent support system that keeps your experience safe and satisfying!


----------



## jessop27

i had a water birth with my 2nd lo, my ds who is 2 now, it was amazing and i never need any pain relief, on my other 2 births i had diamorphine and gas and air
i had my water birth in hospital though and was disappointed when i went in to have dd2 as it wasnt available :( hence the reason for a home water birth this time around
i would recommend it to anyone and everyone :)


----------



## mrsmo7

I have had 4 waterbirths and an hoping for a 5th in september!

The main reasons i like giving birth in water are
1) the privacy (lying on a bed with legs spread REALLY does not appeal!) I usually wear a tankini top in the pool. 
2) the "hands off" approach by midwives (they can not mess you around doing internals etc if you are in the pool)
3) the natural pain relief, being in the water is lovely (and i am not a big fan of water!)
4) there is less chance of tearing in the water
5) much more natural birth positions, making giving birth easier and quicker!
6) waterbabies are born a lot more relax and often don't even cry!

I have only ever heard of positive things about waterbirths (although i did hear ONCE along time ago a woman drowned while in labour in a bath? I wonder why she was on her own?)
Many people worry about the baby drowning but this is not the case. Babies have been in water for the last 9 months and its very natural for the baby (and i think easier) to be born into warm water rather than cold air? Babies don't take their first breath until they are brought out of the water by you or DH (My DH loves to say he was the first person to ever touch our children) and can remain under water breathing through their placenta until it stops pulsing (about 10 mins) Not that i recommend this. (But I have heard Midwives tell people you should never touch the baby's head while its under water as it could gasp and drowned! Rubbish!:nope:) I spent a good 30 seconds to a minute stroking Baby 2 and 4's heads while waiting for the next contraction for their body to be born. (the other 2 where born in 1 push:winkwink:)

If there are any problems and they would just continue your labour on the bed.
The only down sides to a waterbirth are 
1) the only pain relief (except for the water) you can have is G&A 
2) the pool may already be in use (make sure when you phone to say you are come into hospital you tell them you want the pool!)
3) you may not like it? (But the good thing is you can change your mind and get out at any time)

My last (home) waterbirth was 15 months ago and was brilliant.
:kiss: xx


----------



## madasa

I had a water birth. It was wonderful! I've heard of ladies who hoped for one, then on the day they don't feel like using the pool, but I really recommend having the option there, because the feel of the warm water was so wonderful! I only paid £40 for it, but I'd have spent that many times over for that relief :)

The benefits of doing it in water...
- it means more blood flow (which means means more oxygen) to your uterus. This helps it contract more effectively, and it means more oxygen to your baby too

- reeeeaally helps you relax, which means less pain/no pain

- supports your weight and makes it easierfor you to get in good positions to help baby descend and exit 

- gives you a feeling of "privacy" which really helps you progress. Most people progress better when they dont have people gawking at or faffing around with their privates.

- makes it easier for you to gave a hands off birth; people can only look or touch if you actually LET them. NO ONE touched my baby as she was coming out of me, other than me and dh stroking her hair. She slithered out and I picked her up and brought her to my chest, and I doubt that will ever be dethroned as the most awesome experience if my life!

- the warm water really eases the sensation of crowning. The best thing to do (again) is to relax into it and the water helps with that.

- less chance of tearing.

- it's meant to be an easier transition for baby, who has spent the last 9 months in water :)

That's all I can think of for now, I'm sure there are more! 

I did it at home, so there was no worry about availability :)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

My experience was fantastic during labour *but* (and please don't be put off because it hasn't put me off, I fully intend to labour and hopefully deliver in the birthing pool this time) I had to literally be dragged out of it when my waters finally broke, revealing LO had pooed inside of me. From there I didn't have a great birth, I ended up having a forceps delivery but I can't praise the birthing pool enough. It was amazing! :thumbup: xx


----------



## kiwimama

Thanks for your stories ladies. The more I hear, the more relaxed I get about going through labour again, after being stressed about it after my last labour and birth. A home water birth is seeming more and more like something I really want, especially great as my midwife is so supportive of it. :flower:


----------



## Bournefree

I totally agree with the 2 comments above about benifts of waterbirth - it was for me an amazing pain free experiance!

I loved the sensation of rising up in though the water and then dipping down into the water with a contraction. also in the breaks in contractions, I just let my legs float out behind me. I felt so relaxed and supported.

.. and I know it is a bit tenutive, but I do feel my baby is more chilled out as a result. She didn't cry when I picked her up into my arms straight after delivery, and she has been really chilled out ever since!
xXx


----------



## Bournefree

madasa said:


> I did it at home, so there was no worry about availability :)

This is a really good point - the ONLY way to guarantee a water-birth is to do it at home!
xXx


----------



## JenStar1976

As posters above really: the feeling of being completely in control of the birth of your baby is amazing (because of virtually no intervention). With my home water birth, I was examined when the midwives first arrived and wasn't touched at all after that. I was the first person to touch Alex and announced his sex too - it really was an awesome experience: I feel like I want to cry each time I think about it! x


----------



## madasa

I thnk the idea of hands off is quite nerve wracking for some first timers, but it really is a huge plus! Can't emphasise it enough. :). I was also examined on arrival and not after that, other than checking the heart tones occasionally, which I did not leave the pool for. I also found out and announced the sex myself, it was just lovely :)


----------



## Kelloggz187

Do it! I had one with Mia and it was amazing! and I'm very pleased to say that I've just been given a big :thumbup: from the Birth Centre to have my second one when I have Joseph in a few weeks :happydance: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

Bournefree said:


> madasa said:
> 
> 
> I did it at home, so there was no worry about availability :)
> 
> This is a really good point - the ONLY way to guarantee a water-birth is to do it at home!
> xXxClick to expand...

our hospitals midwife led birthing unit have a pool in every room :thumbup:

i highly recommend waterbirthing! i used the pool, with gas & air from about 4cm, to 10cm, and i love love loved it!!! the pain relief was fab, the privacy and hands off midwives were just what i wanted, and it was so relaxing. i had the lights low, some music on, and the water is so lovely & warm!

i ended up having to get out of the pool at 10cm as rubys HB was very low, so gave birth on dry land, but my god, the pain was tenfold as soon as i got out, i was begging them to let me back in again!
if i decide to ever put myself through the 9 months of hyperemesis again, ill be having a home water birth, if at all possible


----------



## Bournefree

NIfirsttimer said:


> Bournefree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasa said:
> 
> 
> I did it at home, so there was no worry about availability :)
> 
> This is a really good point - the ONLY way to guarantee a water-birth is to do it at home!
> xXxClick to expand...
> 
> our hospitals midwife led birthing unit have a pool in every room :thumbup:Click to expand...

That is amazing - and really good to hear!
xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i know... we are very lucky!!!!! its a new unit, and i have to say, it was amazing! i loved my time there, OH stayed overnight, birthing pool in each room, LCD tv;s on the wall, and amazing midwives! the best bit is, if you give birth in the home from home unit, you dont have to go onto the labour ward after, your room is yours until you are discharged, so you get to bath in the pool as much as you want afterwards!
https://www.setrust.hscni.net/ucht services/New_maternity_Unit_Leaflet.pdf

https://www.setrust.hscni.net/ucht services/Maternity Services.html


----------



## adamskatie

Hi I'm pregnant with my first and really would like a water birth - I've been thinking about it for a while now....
Fingers crossed I'll be able to use one at the hospital O:)


----------



## sweetthang24

Are there any stipulations to be able to use the birthing pool?

I've been thinking about it but ive had a different midwife at every appointment and haven't really felt comfortable asking about it. 

i absolutely love water and couldn't think of a better place to give birth.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey hun, here in NI (not sure about anywhere else) you must be low risk, with no other complications at all.. i had hyperemesis so was quite weak and they even initially ruled me out becasue of that, but i won that battle in the end!
highly recommend it tho! dont be worried about asking, its becomming much more mainstream and accepted as a totally normal way of birthing now, and most midwifes are very supportive about it


----------



## Midnight_Moon

I'd never really considered a water birth until recently. I have sooo much trouble with lower back pain and sciatica (even before being pregnant) I'm wondering whether a water birth would be the best way to go. 

Its a toss up for me really cos I feel being in the water would help me move about but a non-water birth I would probably go for epidural or pethedin to ease the pain. 

Hubby is fine with whatever I decide and I'm hoping to discuss it some more with the midwives and women at antenatal, I dont have any other medical conditions (apart from being overweight) do you guys think a water birth would be best way to go for me? I don't know anyone who has had one


----------



## Greta Chick

Hi

I had a waterbirth with C. I was only actually in it about half an hour and she was born. During the normal contractions that was fine, but the pushing ones (which lasted about 15 minutes) were horrendous and the water did absolutely NOTHING for the pain at all. Didn't help me relax, did nothing. But I do wonder if that was because I wasn't in the pool very long so hadn't had chance to get myself fully relaxed in there. I'd been labouring at home for a few hours before we decided to go to the birth centre to be checked out (I wasn't convinced I was in proper labour).

I've been doing some pregnancy relaxation with aromatherapy and am going to start doing the birth preparation hypnotherapy from about 30 weeks (again, along with the aromatherapy) which I'm hoping to use alongside the pool again but get into the pool earlier than I did last time so I can get the full benefit of it.

Midnight_Moon I think at least labouring in a pool may well help with your sciatica as it will probably sooth the pain.

xx


----------



## madasa

Midnight_Moon said:


> I'd never really considered a water birth until recently. I have sooo much trouble with lower back pain and sciatica (even before being pregnant) I'm wondering whether a water birth would be the best way to go.
> 
> Its a toss up for me really cos I feel being in the water would help me move about but a non-water birth I would probably go for epidural or pethedin to ease the pain.
> 
> Hubby is fine with whatever I decide and I'm hoping to discuss it some more with the midwives and women at antenatal, I dont have any other medical conditions (apart from being overweight) do you guys think a water birth would be best way to go for me? I don't know anyone who has had one

I know of women who started off in water at home and transferred for an epi when they felt they needed something more... But once you have an epi, it's not likely u can get in the water... Keep your options open is what I say!


----------



## miss h

Hey Ladies - this is my First LO and am thinking about a water birth if possible. The unit we want to have baby in has a pool and if available I was thinking about using it. 

I do have a (silly) question though, something that the OH has put in my head:
What about the bodily fluids (blood/poo etc.)? Do you just stay in the pool or does it get filtered away? 

Sorry if thats stupid.


----------



## Greta Chick

Hi. 

Re the bodily fluids etc, if it's a small or solid poo (obviously unlikely from the baby) the midwife has a seive which she would use to scoop it out and dispose of. Re the blood and other bodily fluids, yes you would just stay in the pool. Some people have lots, some people have hardly any at all. It's all individual and you never know whether you'll be a messy birther or not lol  

Hope that's answered your question??!

xx


----------



## miss h

Greta Chick said:


> Hi.
> 
> Re the bodily fluids etc, if it's a small or solid poo (obviously unlikely from the baby) the midwife has a seive which she would use to scoop it out and dispose of. Re the blood and other bodily fluids, yes you would just stay in the pool. Some people have lots, some people have hardly any at all. It's all individual and you never know whether you'll be a messy birther or not lol
> 
> Hope that's answered your question??!
> 
> xx

Thanks - thats just what I wanted to know. :thumbup:


----------



## Kte

I didn't have my LO in the pool as she got stuck and I was taken out to a normal delivery room and then to theater . . . however I loved labouring in the pool and had starting to push when she got stuck. I only ever had the pool and G&A until my spinal in theatre and I have to say I was able to cope with the pain a lot more than when in the normal delivery room. If I ever have another LO I most certainly want a water birth!


----------



## SwissMiss

This is a REALLY interesting thread! :thumbup: The hospital where I'm going have only one pool, and it was available when I was having Lindsey but the THOUGHT of getting WET at the time was horrendous to me!!! Its very bizarre, I love water normally, but even in pregnancy (this sounds really dumb I know) I don't like being wet!??! :wacko: :shrug: I have a shower every day but I like nearly have to force myself?!? bizarre... 
I am totally hoping it'll at least be available for this one again though.. might MAKE myself get in and see what happens :) 

:kiss:


----------



## Lotti1978

Im going into hospital but would love to be in water for as long as poss with the labour but maybe get out for the pushing....I love baths and find water very soothing. Id like to take my own music and some essential oils in a diffuser!


----------



## Kte

Lotti1978 said:


> Im going into hospital but would love to be in water for as long as poss with the labour but maybe get out for the pushing....I love baths and find water very soothing. Id like to take my own music and some essential oils in a diffuser!

The hospital I was at had a bath to labour in as well as the birthing pool.

Oh yep: CD's take a variety. I didn't take anything because I didn't think I would get the pool so I ended up useing what the hospital had. Anything with lyrics bizzarly made my contractions hurt more so I ended up with a classical music CD on, I can remember 'peter and the wolf' and 'the flight of the bumble bee' being on. It drove my OH mad but I screamed and shouted at him when he changed the CD and Elton John came on :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Bluebell321

I really want a water birth, but they only have a couple of pools at my local hospital, so I'm really worried they won't be available. Is there anywhere you can go privately in Essex where you're guaranteed the use of a pool? Can't really go for a Home Birth as the idea completely freaks my DH out.


----------



## lisab4939

Not sure if this thread still running. I had a water birth 5 months ago and would def. recommend to anyone considering it. If I'm lucky enough to have baby no. 2 would like same birth. Didn't want drugs if possible and my husband laughed at me saying I was not very good with pain (who is) and thought it'd never happen. I went through my labour and only had 3 puffs of gas/air and couldn't take any more as it was making me feel sick. In the end had to get out of the water for the last 15 mins and give birth on the bed - still without drugs. This was due to me not stretching as much as I should have and had to be cut and my son's heartbeat was slowing down. Water is brill, really helps to dull the pain - don't get me wrong I still felt pain but no where near as bad as it was on dry land.


----------

